# End of season West or East?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

How did you miss good snow the first week of March last year? It was snowing almost everyday during that period. That is time frame that I took Drknzag out for a great powder day at Bert.

Anyway, every year is different, but April has been snowing quite a bit the last few seasons. The base will definitely be there. If it's not snowing, chances are it'll be sunshine and that is just as awesome. Of course you do have those frozen crust days. That can happen anywhere at that time of year though.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

BigmountainVMD said:


> I will be traveling back from the west coast after spending the 1st week of March at Big Sky, the second week in Vail valley in CO and then 2 weeks in Portland, OR riding Hood/Bachelor on weekends.
> 
> I will have an Epic Pass and a pass at Sugarloaf in Maine (home mountain) as well as free lodging at either, so cost is out of the question, except for the cost of stopping from Portland, OR to Denver on the way back to Maine.
> 
> ...


I vote you use your epic pass to it's full potential and check out Afton Alps, one of Vail Resorts newest acquisitions.

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> How did you miss good snow the first week of March last year? It was snowing almost everyday during that period. That is time frame that I took Drknzag out for a great powder day at Bert.
> 
> Anyway, every year is different, but April has been snowing quite a bit the last few seasons. The base will definitely be there. If it's not snowing, chances are it'll be sunshine and that is just as awesome. Of course you do have those frozen crust days. That can happen anywhere at that time of year though.


Last year I didn't go, but the two previous years I went and once in college. All the same first week of March. I just haven't experienced any of the crazy powder out there... Like I said, I will be there the second week of March... but the first week of April seems like it wouldn't be any better than going back to Maine, and in that case I would rather just go home.

I will be at Heavenly for the last week of December, and that was worth the Epic pass by itself, so I will already be getting a good deal by going to CO for march week 2...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

How did you miss it two seasons ago? That was the record setting year. I don't remember any bad days in March. We had a warm up in April for about a week, but dang, I had an over two foot powder day mid May. It was stupid that year.

I guess I shouldn't rub shit in. Anyway, March is a good bet. The snow will be there, hopefully fresh snow will be there too.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> How did you miss it two seasons ago? That was the record setting year. I don't remember any bad days in March. We had a warm up in April for about a week, but dang, I had an over two foot powder day mid May. It was stupid that year.
> 
> I guess I shouldn't rub shit in. Anyway, March is a good bet. The snow will be there, hopefully fresh snow will be there too.


I showed up a few days after a 18 inches or so. I had one knee deep powder run that I had to duck some lines to get to, and other than that, groomers for the week. Not saying the riding wasn't awesome... but I never had to pull out my powder stick the whole time I was there.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That just sucks. I am sure it dumped right after you left too. We were getting 6-8" a day on the regular that season. Of course the good snow sticks around a little longer outside of the resort boundaries too, but dang.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> That just sucks. I am sure it dumped right after you left too. We were getting 6-8" a day on the regular that season. Of course the good snow sticks around a little longer outside of the resort boundaries too, but dang.


Yeah man! And is was 40 to 50 degrees all week at Beaver Creek. One day hit 50. I was constantly taking off layers thinking "WTF?!?!"


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I actually like that weather too, but Beaver Creek is not that spot to go to when you have temps like that. Too low. Vail can be pretty good when it's like that. The back bowls get cooked so they turn into spring corn goodness.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I go to CO every year the 2nd week in march (st patties) and it has always dumped. I'll be there this year too. March is unreal in CO. Last year it snowed everyday I was there.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> I go to CO every year the 2nd week in march (st patties) and it has always dumped. I'll be there this year too. March is unreal in CO. Last year it snowed everyday I was there.


I keep hearing this but in 3 years have not experienced it! WTF am I doing wrong?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Oregon. Washington. Tahoe perhaps.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

BigmountainVMD said:


> What do you think I should do? Sugarloaf is my home, but Colorado is... Colorado...


There you go, I'm sure you have ridden your home mountain a ton. A new adventure is always a good time.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> Oregon. Washington. Tahoe perhaps.


I will hit Tahoe in December and Oregon already in March. 

I'm just gonna feel stupid if I pay to fly back to Denver just to ride groomers at Vail for a week. I can do that at home. 

Why can't I get a 6 month powder report!?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

BigmountainVMD said:


> I keep hearing this but in 3 years have not experienced it! WTF am I doing wrong?


Unlucky timing I guess. Maybe this is your year. :thumbsup:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Bring a splitboard. If there isn't powder, I'll find ya something to do you won't soon forget. 

Silver Couloir anyone?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Actually that first week of March is looking good. bryman from trusnow will be out. We'll be touring at Bert and other spots depending on what the snow is doing. Yeah, you won't use your pass, but I am sure it would be fun...


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> I vote you use your epic pass to it's full potential and check out Afton Alps, one of Vail Resorts newest acquisitions.
> 
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:


+1! All kidding aside though, Afton does look like it's gonna be sick this year though! (for a small midwest hill that is).


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Actually that first week of March is looking good. bryman from trusnow will be out. We'll be touring at Bert and other spots depending on what the snow is doing. Yeah, you won't use your pass, but I am sure it would be fun...


If I thought I wouldn't be a huge burden on the group I would take that offer in a hot second, but with sitting at a desk studying all day every day, not staying in shape as I would like, and not having the dough for a full split setup, I would be slow, out of breath (esp at 1.5/2 miles up) and slowing everyone down by boot packing or snowshoeing. 

SOON I will be able to take advantage of that offer. I'll be able to budget a split in to my 2015 season and be much more prepared to actually skin up a mountain.



Mystery2many said:


> I go to CO every year the 2nd week in march (st patties) and it has always dumped. I'll be there this year too. March is unreal in CO. Last year it snowed everyday I was there.


Where do you ride/stay when you go? If it's in the Vail area, we should surely meet up. We can hold hands while walking around the base with our matching Protos.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Actually I do have some extra splits...


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Hahaha. What a mental image. 

I stay in summit and ride Breck and Keystone. Ski in ski out. I have the summit value pass so I stay within those mountains usually.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Why not head out to see the Tetons and ride Jackson Hole? I would go all in on march. Stick around and risk it. March is an epic month and you would hate yourself if you went home and it dumped in the west.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Too much money. I already have an Epic pass. I thought about it, as I have some friends out there, but just too much cash to ride after I already have 2 season passes.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

west, just... west.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

CassMT said:


> west, just... west.


I get the sentiment. I realize I never should have asked the question knowing that no one even knows about Sugarloaf... Almost 3000' vert and over 1200 skiable acres (twice as much as Killington...). It's no Vail, but it's certainly not some hill in the Poconos.

The only thing attracting me to the west is the powder. I don't want to go out there and ride miles of moguls. I just haven't been that lucky in the past.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i know sugarloaf, stowe, killington, jay, tuckermans too...so i say, west..haha


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Maybe it's because I haven't yet had the chance to ride anywhere outside of MI, but for what it's worth. In your shoes, I think I would spend the money and take the risk in the hope of that Epic payoff. 

The locals who have responded seem to feel your chances of getting some good POW days are bettet than average, despite your past experience. 

(...I'm no stranger to the "money is tight" frame of mind. ) I'm goin' broke trying to ride here in my own home state. Lol! 
But if we're not talking about real, major financial dificulty? It sure sounds like a one hell of a magnificent payoff for the gamble. But again, as I said, I've only had one rare 18-20 in. MI POW weekend in 2.5 years, so I might be more inclined to gamble. 

Just my 2¢.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Man, you just never know. I do an annual trip to Washington for the past three years. The first one we had 4 awesome days to start. Dumping snow, huge powder, then sunshine and Baker bakcountry for three days. Then it just pissed rain for the next five days.

The next trip, well it nuked the first seven days then broke sunshine for the last three. 

The last trip, it hadn't snowed in weeks. We found great stuff up high for three days. Then the snow levels went to 7k and it rained for three days straight. Then the snow levels got down to just under 4k on day seven and dropped lower the next two days ending with an 18" powder day on the last. 

I can't say that any of those trips sucked. I gambled and did great once and decent the other two times. I'm gambling again this year. 

So for Colorado, 18" dumps are not the rule. Think drips and drabs over several days. 6", 1", 3", 4", for several days in a row. It stacks up nicely and is a great refresh if you get a 6 or 8" storm to start it off with. And yes we do get fair amount of storms that put down over a foot, but not like the west coast. On the flip side, the powder tends to stick around in March. Especially on North facing slopes. It's still cold enough.

That is also the time of year that I usually find A-Basin to be awesome. The East Wall is generally open, you might be able to do lines off of the North Pole, Montezuma should be filled and looks plenty fun. I haven't ridden that bowl, since it opened after I was done with resort riding for the most part.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

BigmountainVMD said:


> I get the sentiment. I realize I never should have asked the question knowing that no one even knows about Sugarloaf... Almost 3000' vert and over 1200 skiable acres (twice as much as Killington...). It's no Vail, but it's certainly not some hill in the Poconos.
> 
> The only thing attracting me to the west is the powder. I don't want to go out there and ride miles of moguls. I just haven't been that lucky in the past.


If you don't have to be back for any responsibilities at home, why end an adventure early to go home? Go split in Co if it turns out nothing heavy rolls through. I'm sure your home mountain is fun, but take advantage of your freedom for as long as possible, IMHO. If you don't want to book the flight to Co stay near the cascades longer. Snow can come in heavy doses through April and May if we are lucky. Don't be afraid to split cause you think your slow, that's the best time to be out here. There is a lot to access for low cost between Bend and Seattle. I to have extra splits here in Bend and hopefully a sled by that time.


Ps. No [email protected], not enough skiers.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

I go to Sugarloaf, among others. No comparison to CO in my book. Especially in the dog days of spring season.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Good God, Man! CO v Maine?!?!

Sugarloaf is fun and all, but oiy! First the past two years have been a joke! I took leave from work to travel the west and got relatively skunked. That being said, I'd do it again in a heartbeat. One thing about colorado, if the Vail Spots suck (as Kill said, BC is a poor judging stick as the elevation is so low) there are other options within driving distance. The drive may be a pain, but very doable and worth it. Steamboat & Aspen are within driving distance and very worth the effort if a storm comes through, but neglects to love the Summit/Eagle County resorts. 

You seem to also forget that Canyons are on your Epic Pass. Head to SLC and ride the Canyons and grab a few 50/60-dollar tickets to Brighton or Snowbird. I started hitting SLC after getting my first out west taste at Breckenridge. SLC hands-down!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Actually I do have some extra splits...


Understatement of the day!


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> If you don't have to be back for any responsibilities at home, why end an adventure early to go home? Go split in Co if it turns out nothing heavy rolls through. I'm sure your home mountain is fun, but take advantage of your freedom for as long as possible, IMHO. If you don't want to book the flight to Co stay near the cascades longer. Snow can come in heavy doses through April and May if we are lucky. Don't be afraid to split cause you think your slow, that's the best time to be out here. There is a lot to access for low cost between Bend and Seattle. I to have extra splits here in Bend and hopefully a sled by that time.
> 
> 
> Ps. No [email protected], not enough skiers.


No moguls sounds fantastic. Ending the adventure is really for monetary reasons, but it's right on the line. If it was early March I wouldn't have thought twice, but by April, I start wondering if an extra plane ticket, food, and transportation for a week will be worth it. I don't have any powder luck whatsoever, so whatever I choose, there will probably be a late season dump on the other side of the country.




Noreaster said:


> I go to Sugarloaf, among others. No comparison to CO in my book. Especially in the dog days of spring season.


I am very aware that CO has better riding than anywhere East, but keep in mind the only reason I would go is to get more out of my Epic pass. I can't exactly handle going and finding powder on a split every day for a week if the resort riding isn't that good. 



neednsnow said:


> Good God, Man! CO v Maine?!?!
> 
> Sugarloaf is fun and all, but oiy! First the past two years have been a joke! I took leave from work to travel the west and got relatively skunked. That being said, I'd do it again in a heartbeat. One thing about colorado, if the Vail Spots suck (as Kill said, BC is a poor judging stick as the elevation is so low) there are other options within driving distance. The drive may be a pain, but very doable and worth it. Steamboat & Aspen are within driving distance and very worth the effort if a storm comes through, but neglects to love the Summit/Eagle County resorts.
> 
> You seem to also forget that Canyons are on your Epic Pass. Head to SLC and ride the Canyons and grab a few 50/60-dollar tickets to Brighton or Snowbird. I started hitting SLC after getting my first out west taste at Breckenridge. SLC hands-down!


First of all, 2 years ago, everywhere was a joke. That season, I rode Tahoe (18" man made), Jackson Hole (groomers, no pow), Snowbird (ice and rocks), Breck, Keystone, Beaver Creek (all 45 degrees the first week of march, no powder) and Sugarloaf. You know where I experienced the deepest snow and no ice in the early season? Sugarloaf. They had a shit ton of man made stuff, but it was better than anywhere else I went. Knee deep on one trail!

I'm not arguing that the West is not the best, but early season and spring... I haven't seen anything to make me go "oh yeah, CO is definitely better." Although everyone seems to think they still get decent snowfall in April, so that is very good to know. Obviously this year the Rockies have the early season on lockdown.

Steamboat and Aspen are not on the Epic pass correct? SLC isn't really an option as I have no good homies out there to stay with. As much as I would love to grab a few tickets, I dropped over $1000 on season passes and damn it I will use them!


----------

